

The Rise and Fall of the Full Stack Developer - dsr12
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/08/the-rise-and-fall-of-the-full-stack-developer

======
greenyoda
Posted yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8577821](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8577821)

